# SF U2 clip broke!!



## JSWrightOC (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not ranting as much about the clip breaking, as I am the response I got from SureFire when I called them up today. I was told by a SF tech that the clip on the U2 Ultra is not to be used as a belt clip, it's for pocket clipping only. That said, I know some belts are very large, but mine seems to be just the right size - I can even slide it along the length of the belt with light to moderate effort, indicating that the fit is not extrodinarily tight. It fits loose enough that I have had the light unclip itself from the belt from time to time even. While I was on the phone, I asked the technician if there was a way that I could order additional clips, for a reasonable fee, so that if/when this happens again I would have a spare - the answer was no, of course, "they're not for sale." I'm not knocking on SureFire quality or technical support here, I just find it very unusual that they would manufacture a light with such a large clip, and not intend for it to be clipped to a suitable belt.


----------



## luigi (Dec 12, 2005)

Well quoting Surefire:

"No Hassle Lifetime Guarantee: If it breaks, we fix it!"

So you can just send it and they have to fix it or replace it, I don't think they can blame you for missusing the clip after all it's a expensive light with a not difficult to fix problem and in the worst case scenario they are going to lose in court so they will just fix your problem.
From now on be careful with the clip.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Dec 12, 2005)

I always thought of if as a belt clip myself


----------



## jtice (Dec 12, 2005)

soooo, are they sending you a new one or not?

While they may not have designed it for this, 
they should still give you a new one, IMHO.

~John


----------



## photo2000a (Dec 12, 2005)

i thought even stranger, they wouldn't sell a customer a extra few clips, no matter how you use it, it's an relatively easy to break part

why wouldn't they wan you to have a spare?

i dunno


----------



## JSWrightOC (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, the guy agreed to send me a new clip. I told him that I knew how to remove it, and had already removed it (due to the sharp edges left behind) so all I needed was the clip and nothing else. I totally agree - if I want to spend my money on spare parts that break, why won't they let me?? I'm an engineer, and I tend to stockpile spare parts that I know I may go through that are quite important (what's the use of an EDC light if you can't carry it with you?)

As soon as I got the light, the first thing I noticed (when I was wondering how to carry it) was how the "pocket clip" (or whatever they want to call it) fit perfectly on my belt.

I'm sure their warranty may have limitations involving abuse and the like - but I can't imagine this being classified as an abuse case. He asked me "how it broke"...so first I described to him the area of the clip that failed due to stress fracture, but he was more interested in what I was doing when it broke. "Well, I had it clipped to my belt where I always keep it, and I bent over to get something, heard a 'ping' noise, and the light dropped to the floor (carpeted fortuniately!)" "Well sir, that's the problem, it's not designed to clip onto a belt, it's a pocket clip" "But it fits great!"

I'm not sure what to do. I imagine in another year it will break again, if I clip it to my belt. I wouldn't really mind, if they would supply me with spare parts!


----------



## Luna (Dec 13, 2005)

Considering how it is made, I'm curious as to what part broke. The metal or the plastic sleeve that holds the clip in position.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 13, 2005)

I never consider clipping the U2 onto my belt...
I guess I naturally pocketclip stuff (folding blades, pens etc)

I guess the reason why SureFire 'can't' sell you a U2 pocketclip is because they don't carry spare stock for that purpose since there is no overwhelming demand. It's likely that they'd harvest a replacement pocketclip for your U2 from another U2 that's kicking about in a display case, or steal one from Engineering or something.

Al


----------



## fasteddie (Dec 13, 2005)

I used to buy spare parts from SF. Bought an e1e mod here years ago. Came with an ARC LS head and the original e1e head. Called SF and they actually helped me get the right parts to build an e2e with the spare head... body, o-rings, clip. Very helpful and friendly on the phone. Guess a lot has changed.  Mostly kidding. They are still good, but not as warm and friendly as they used to be.


----------



## JSWrightOC (Dec 19, 2005)

The spring metal wire broke, not the plastic ring. The ring holds the ends of the formed spring metal wire around the body of the light, and is not subjected to a tremendous amount of stress, as the wire fits into a groove machined in the body - the plastic ring just keeps it from popping out.

As of now (2005/12/19 10:34 EST) I am still waiting for the replacement part, and it's very cumbersome carrying this light in my pocket!

***UPDATE***
I received the new spring clip today, (2005/12/20) had to transfer the little plastic button on the end of it to the new clip, but no big deal. Now time to wait for this one to break!


----------



## cbxer55 (Jan 4, 2006)

I carry my U2 in a pouch on my belt. Where I work in glose proximity to lots of steel train parts, I do not want it to get all scratched up unintentionally. Off work around the house I will clip it to my left pocket. Of course mine is new so time will tell how sturdy the clip is. I have not bbroken a knife clip yet. Have heard of it happening by getting snagged on something. I wear a really thick gun belt so not much can be clipped directly to it.


----------

